

Show HN: Random wiki image as wallpaper - lkozma
http://lkozma.net/blog/random-wiki-image-wallpaper/

======
cpeterso
I've used Wikipedia's Random articles as a source of randomness for some test
scripts:

wwwrand() { nice curl --compressed --location --raw --verbose
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Special:Rando...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Special:Random)
2>&1 | shasum --algorithm 512 | base64 --wrap=0 | tr -cd "a-zA-Z0-9" | dd
bs="$1" count=1 2>/dev/null ; echo ; }

    
    
      $ wwwrand 8
      ZjBkNjRm
    

Hashing the Google News home page is good, too. :)

